# Experience Snow Plow Drivers Wanted



## dlevy (Oct 29, 2013)

Come join our winning team of 50 years!
Perfect job for a retired, or semi-retired individual with plowing experience! May lead to further opportunities within the company.
Requirements:
-	Valid G License with good drivers abstract
-	Available from November 15th, 2013 to April 15th, 2013
-	Will be on call 24 hours a day, 7 days a week - includes holidays and weekends
-	Experience in snow plowing and salting is a must
-	Live within 20 minutes of Britannia and HWY 10
-	Must have own transportation to and from our office

The opportunity:
-	The candidate will be given a company cellphone 
-	Vehicle, salt, all other equipment will be provided during work hours
-	Pay will depend on experience

Candidate must be able to:
-	Work long, irregular hours
-	Be on call and available 24 hours a day, seven days a week
-	Heavy lifting will be required
-	Able to shovel snow as required

Please email [email protected] with resume, experience and a brief description of yourself.


----------

